# Profit economy



## amadeusts

Vă salut,

Care ar fi traducerea în românește a sintagmei _profit economy_? Contextul în care apare este cu referire la Evul Mediu și apariția economiei bazate pe capital în opoziție cu _gift economy_ care ar semăna mai degrabă cu o economie de schimb, cu așa-numitul troc.

M-am gândit la economie de tip capitalist (deși e cam impropriu), economie de piață.

Dacă e cineva familiarizat cu termenii... v-aș fi recunoscător pentru orice sugestie.


----------



## oprea_Rd

economie de profit ar trbui sa fie suficient


----------



## farscape

Profit economy - economie _bazată_ pe profit (spre deosebire de gift economy "(or *gift culture*) is a society where valuable goods and services are regularly given without any explicit agreement for immediate or future rewards (i.e. no formal _quid pro quo_ exists)". Cf. Wikipedia

Definiţia din Wiki sugerează faptul că termenul este mai cuprinzător, extinzându-se asupra societăţii şi culturii ei. 

Best,


----------



## hersko1

Bună,
Pur şi simplu : economia de piaţă, prin opoziţie cu economia feodală


----------



## farscape

Am căzut şi eu în capcana acestei discuţii care a fost resuscitată din Feb. 2009... :0

_Market economy _(economie de piaţă) şi _profit economy_ nu definesc acelaşi lucru. _Profit economy_ e un termen ceva mai obscur care, bănuiesc (prin similitudine în definiţie cu _gift economy_), defineşte o cultură economică specifică unei anumite societăţi .

Later,


----------

